# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  🍓🌻làm sao để cắt plasma cnc via sỉ cực ít?

## Trần Hạ Anh

*Khi cắt plasma cnc vấn đề được nhiều bác quan tâm là cắt có nhiều sỉ không? Vậy máy cắt ít sỉ sẽ phụ thuộc vào những yếu tố nào ?*
🌻Nguồn cắt Plasma và mỏ cắt : Nguồn cắt Plasma CNC và mỏ cắt đóng vai trò quan trọng trong khi cắt plasma cnc nhiếu sỉ hay ít sỉ => Phải lựa chọn được nguồn cắt và mỏ cắt phù hợp chất lượng thì khi cắt sẽ ít sỉ
🌻 Chất lượng tôn: Chất lượng là 1 rất quan trọng trong khi cắt hoa văn nhiều sỉ hay ít sỉ , vì tôn hiện nay có rất nhiều loại tôn cán lại lẫn tạp chất nhiều dẫn đến cắt sỉ bám rất nhiều => Nên lựa chọn tôn có chất lượng để cắt
🌻 Người vận hành máy: Để cắt ra sản phẩm đẹp, ít sỉ thì người vận hành máy đóng vai trò then chốt => Mỗi 1 chiều dày tôn khác nhau thì người vận hành phải điều chỉnh điện áp, tốc độ cắt, áp suất khí, thời gian đột lỗ, chiều cao đột lỗ,...phù hợp để cho ra sản phẩm đẹp nhất .
🌻 Bép cắt : Ở các dải tôn khác nhau sẽ có từng loại bép cắt phù hợp như cắt tôn mỏng, cắt tôn dày => Chính vì vậy trong quá trình cắt khách hàng nên sử dụng bép cắt phù hợp để mang lại hiệu quả cao nhất .



--------------------------------------------------------------------
 Mong các bác góp ý cùng ạ
❤️Hotline: 0983 248 266
Website: [mta.vn

----------


## anhcos

Mình k0 có máy plasma nên không biết sỉ là cái gì vậy bác.

----------

Trần Hạ Anh

----------


## thuyên1982

cần máy mài nữa

----------

Trần Hạ Anh

----------


## trungnguyenhp

> Mình k0 có máy plasma nên không biết sỉ là cái gì vậy bác.


Bavia đó bạn

----------

Trần Hạ Anh

----------


## Trần Hạ Anh

> Mình k0 có máy plasma nên không biết sỉ là cái gì vậy bác.


Via sỉ trong khi cắt plasma cnc là dạng muội sỉ bám vào trong quá trình cắt bác ạ

----------


## Trần Hạ Anh

> cần máy mài nữa


anh dùng nguồn cắt Hypertherm của Mỹ gần như không phải mài anh ạ

----------


## Trần Hạ Anh

> cần máy mài nữa

----------

